# Fish=good community



## ninjastar (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I just started to get into fish even tho Im a true fishermen. But ya heres the fish I have in my 60 gallon tank and what to know what you guys think from what to fee them, what other fish should I put in, what decor to pu in,and so on.

1 x pleco
8 x Guppy (4 male 4 females)
2 x Balloon Molly (1 male 1 female)
2 x Sailfin Molly (1 male 1 female)
4 x koi fish


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Koi aren't happy in a 55. the pleco limits things because it is a heavy waste producers. what filtration do u have?


----------



## ninjastar (Mar 1, 2010)

I have an emperor 280 and a penguin 200 and the kois arent that big yet their like about 2 inches


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

What are u gonna do with them when they grow to 2 feet?
Nice filtration, if u want more fish your tank theme would be good hardy, smallish-medium, passive fish-maybe one of the dwarf cichlids or some barbs-but barbs need to be in schools.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

in a 55 they wont grow anywhere near 2 feet, and most dont get 2' long as it is.

dwarf cichlids with big goldfish? WOW.

THEY MIGHT be small now but they will gorw to 6" fast then to 10" fast after that you should see a slow down in their growth or they will grow wider. I dont recommend KOI for aquariums due to their 12"-18" adult size.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

darn it...i forgot the CW...no dwarf cichlids! not barbs either...in fact there's really no more fish u can put in.


----------

